# Henna wax treatment?



## niksaki (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey there has anyone ever used a henna wax treatment in their hair?

i bought some yesterday and left it in overnight, (spose to leave it in for 20-30 mins) then washed it out this morning andmy hair feels pretty nice for once! lol im getting my hair cut next week as its breaking still but this seems to have hydrated it so im happy.

is henna suppose to be good for hair by the way?


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 25, 2007)

i used to put it in my hair when i wanted color. of course thats when i was 10 and i wasnt allowed to color my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i used pure henna and mixed it with water then applied it. it takes a good 30 mins to get out of your hair but it was a nice alternative. oh if you want something to strenghten your hair use any conditioner mixed with olive oil and wrap with a towel soaked in hot water then with a dry towel. let it sit for 30 - 40 mins. youll have the softest hair ever!!!


----------



## niksaki (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks tinktink


----------

